# New member to the forum, just introducing ourselves



## Liz Chepil (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this group, found it looking for info on Golden Retrievers with skin allergies & a lot of the other topics really hit home & sounded exactly like my dog Hunter. The forum about seizures is what made me join? Sign up? (I've never actually joined one of these groups before). Seems like a great place to talk about common issues Retriever "parents" go through and find out what everyone else has tried and what works or doesn't. 

I have an 8 year old Golden named Hunter. He is the sweetest most amazing dog ever. We do find that there are a lot of things he goes through that are common specifically to Golden Retrievers. The sensitive skin & allergy issues (obsessive licking almost constantly), the terrifying seizures that come out of nowhere & don't seem to have a specific trigger/cause. The ear magnets, lol! Because almost every Golden seems to have a magnet that causes them to attach their head/ear to your thigh don't they? They are such a great breed of dog & have the ability to make everyone fall in love with them ??
Just wanted to say hi and thanks for letting me join in on this wealth of information shared amongst Golden owners.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi LIz and welcome to the forum. I've moved this to the senior centre as more members with older dogs may be able to give you some extra advice with your old gold, Hunter.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. We'd love to see a picture of Hunter . Enjoy the forum!


----------

